# تمور باسقات اول متجر الكتروني متخصص في التمور المصنعه والطبيعيه ويوفر المتجر الكميات



## legate.com (9 يناير 2013)

اذا كنت تاجر وتبحث عن مصنع تمور جيد ولدية التمور النادرة 

عايز تشتري تمور وانت ببيتك 

ما عليك فعلة هو الدخول علي المتجر الالكتروني الخاص بالتمور 


مصنع باسقات القصيم للتمور


متجر باسقات القصيم للتمور ، أول متجر الكتروني متخصص في الاتجار بالتمور النادرة والمتميزة الصنغ والطبيعية ايضا ، التخزيين 

المتجر يوفر لك كافة أنواع التمور الخام والمصتعة ويؤمن توفير أكبر الكميات للمصانع والمعارض والمندوبيين والجمعيات الخيرية .

للتواصل : 

[email protected] 


[email protected] 



المبيعات : 


0541703968 


الادارة : 

063801210

http://basqatalq.comسكري بأنواعة ، رطب ، مفتل ، قشر ، اخلاص الاحساء ، اخلاص القصيم ، نبتة علي ، رشودية ، برحي .............................. وأنواع أخري كثيرة


----------

